# Buying A 270 Bh - Need Some Help



## Mike2 (Jul 14, 2006)

Hello,

I am planning to purchase a 270BH and I have a few questions. This is my first Outback and this forum is probably one of the top reasons to make this purchase.

- I have 2 kids 13, 17. Do people find the single bunks to be problematic for bigger kids? These bunks, specially the top one doesn't seem very functional.
- The inflatable couch seems like a good option, however, do people find it difficult to inflate and deflate it? Is the inflatable mattress durable?
- I miss not having a ladder in the back. The one I am buying doesn't. I typically use these ladders to carry 2 bikes and inspect the roof for repairs etc. Does anyone know if the bumper on these Outbacks are designed to support a 2 inch receiver and carry 2 bikes?
- Are there any known or common issues on this unit that I should look for? I went through the PDI list already however I was wondering if there was anything in particular related to the 270 BH that I should look for?
- We need to purchase a generator. This unit comes with the 13.5K A/C. I am very interested in the Yamaha EF2400ISHC. This one is supposed to run most 13.5K units. I prefer not to do w/ a parallel smaller set of units or a 140 pounder 3000-4000W unit. Does anyone know if this generator would run the A/C in the 270 BH? I understand that this is all I would be able to run, however, that is fine w/ us as running the A/C is likely to be an emergency only type situation on a very hot day in the mountains (not likely)
- What should I expect to pay for a used 2010 in good condition?
- Last but not least, is delamination. This is a 2010 unit and there is no delamination, however, we live in Arizona and it looks like most problems w/ delamination are happening in the SW b/c of the heat. A couple of questions on this one. 1. Has Keystone fixed this problem w/ the 2010? 2. Anything that can be done to prevent it? 3. Does anyone know what's causing this issue? 4. Is Keystone standing behind this problem on newer/out of warranty units?

If you own one of these (or not), I would really appreciate any feedback. I am also interested in any mods to this trailer that have made a difference or cover any shortcomings.

We have owned Jayco's and Class Cs before. This is the first time we have looked at an Outback and we are very impressed with the construction on these trailers as compared to the Jayco's and others being built today. Most trailers these days are looking flimsier and flimsier every time.

Mike
P.S. I have not been in these forums for a while however, I just realize that I am member of the 'legacy group'. Darn, I feel old today.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome back! I'm going to give you my input on your questions below, but I would recommend you create a separate post for each question. You have a lot of great questions, and you might not get everyone to read this without specific headers on what you are looking for.



Mike2 said:


> P.S. I have not been in these forums for a while however, I just realize that I am member of the 'legacy group'. Darn, I feel old today.


Not old...just wise.


----------



## Mike2 (Jul 14, 2006)

Thank you for the quick response.

The 301BQ is a beauty, however, we are currently limited by what our truck can safely pull.

I have a feeling that the top bunk is going to be quite useless, which, leaves us w/ the undesired choice of having to setup the couch every night or drop the mattress pad on the floor.

If anyone has done the 2 inch receive welding, I would appreciate the feedback. It will probably has to be centered to carry bikes in a carrier w/o them hanging out the side of the trailer. Welding to the frame may be a bit tricky so I would like to look at some mods to be comfortable attempting this. Bikes can always go in the back of the truck but they take a lot of room.

The Lakeshore trip from Phoenix to pickup a new one has crossed my mind. I am sure it can be an interesting adventure.

Mike


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Mike2 said:


> The Lakeshore trip from Phoenix to pickup a new one has crossed my mind. I am sure it can be an interesting adventure.


Do it!







Was a great trip with the family. Nothing like a cross country trip for some great family memories.


----------



## Jewels (Jan 17, 2011)

FYI: The new 10th Anniversary Edition 2011 Outbacks all have a receiver mounted onto the back frame, ready for a bike rack. Also they say they are "ladder ready ". The front cap of the 10th Anniversary Editions are this tough looking totally new one piece molded fiberglass cap. I have been told by three dealers all the subsequent Outbacks will have that fiberglass front end. Perhaps that is Keystone's answer to the delam issue?? That solves three of your hot button issues, right there!

My husband and I were looking for a late model barely used Outback, as well. We found a couple and we got very close to purchasing. However, when seeking advice in this forum about which unit we should buy, everyone kept saying "check out the wholesalers" or "buy new"... We found out about the new 10th Editions, made a GREAT deal with Holmans and just put a deposit down on a new OB! Food for thought.


----------



## NDKoze (Jan 5, 2011)

Jewels said:


> FYI: The new 10th Anniversary Edition 2011 Outbacks all have a receiver mounted onto the back frame, ready for a bike rack. Also they say they are "ladder ready ". The front cap of the 10th Anniversary Editions are this tough looking totally new one piece molded fiberglass cap. I have been told by three dealers all the subsequent Outbacks will have that fiberglass front end. Perhaps that is Keystone's answer to the delam issue?? That solves three of your hot button issues, right there!
> 
> My husband and I were looking for a late model barely used Outback, as well. We found a couple and we got very close to purchasing. However, when seeking advice in this forum about which unit we should buy, everyone kept saying "check out the wholesalers" or "buy new"... We found out about the new 10th Editions, made a GREAT deal with Holmans and just put a deposit down on a new OB! Food for thought.


FYI, the receiver on the back of the 10th Anniversary editions is a 1 1/4" receiver not a 2" and the max weight limit is 250lbs. Should be plenty for a bike rack, but you may need a new one or get an adapter. However, normally the adapters will cut your max weight in half which may be pushing your limits when you consider that the bike rack itself is probably 40-50lbs.


----------

